# RCMP chatting up "a person of interest in a national security investigation"



## The Bread Guy (7 Oct 2011)

> The RCMP was last night interviewing a man in connection with a plot involving the national security of Canada.
> 
> The man was first seen on Oct. 1 at a DocuServe Etc., store at 20 Dundas St. E., Mississauga, the Mounties.
> 
> ...


Toronto Sun, 5 Oct 11

RCMP notice seeking information on said individual attached (no longer on RCMP site).


----------

